# Gerbil shortage?



## jackbebad (Aug 10, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is some sort of frozen gerbil shortage nationwide? I have an extremely fussy Royal that will only eat gerbils and up until now it's not been a problem. However, just recently I can't seem to get any unless i pay extortionate postage fees (£65 by one company for 5 gerbils.

Any help or recommendations?


----------

